#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-11
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> dholbach: morning Daniel
<dholbach> hey jussi01
<crevette> hello there
<Mithrandir> StevenK: have you looked at the new bluez-gnome, or should I?
<dholbach> (also there are a bunch of patches in the sponsoring queue) :-)
<crevette> hey dholbach 
<dholbach> heya crevette
<crevette> Mithrandir, I started a package for bluez-gnome
<crevette> with dependency on obec-data-server
<crevette> I did this package too
<crevette> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=obex-data-server
<Mithrandir> hiya Daniel
<crevette> salut dholbach 
<Mithrandir> dholbach: is there any reason why the sponsoring list isn't broken out to a per-person list?  It's hard to see if you have anything in it or not.
<Mithrandir> crevette: ah, so that was you.  Yes, it was in that context I was asking StevenK 
<crevette> Mithrandir, I had some time to spend this week-end
<crevette> :)
<dholbach> Mithrandir: I could do that and will look into it once I've a bit more time again, but up until now searching through the list should be reasonably quick
<crevette> would it be possible to upload a brand new package before the freeze ?
<crevette> Mithrandir, I'd be happy if you can look at obex-data-server
<crevette> I can't correct it during the day, as I'm at work
<crevette> dholbach, technically would it be possible to include obex-data-server for hardy ?
<dholbach> crevette: is it a NEW source package?
<dholbach> ah ok, well if it doesn't get in before Feb 14th it will need to get an exception
<dholbach> crevette: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<crevette> thanks
<Mithrandir> crevette: I could NEW it, but then I don't want to sponsor it in as well.
<Mithrandir> crevette: so if you get somebody else to upload it, I can review it.
<crevette> Mithrandir, you could ask to my dear friend seb128 :)
<seb128> which one?
<crevette> obex-data-server, but not yet, I've some bug to fix in the packaging before
<seb128> ok
<dholbach> StevenK: can you sponsor all the hildon-desktop patches into Ubuntu? I'm not sure how important they are for all further work?
<dholbach> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dholbach/sponsoring
<StevenK> dholbach: Not yet. The first hildon-desktop that needs to go in is 2.0.9, and that needs to get some things promoted so it will build.
<dholbach> ah I see
<dholbach> good to know you're on it
<Mithrandir> hm, so if I kill X after everything has started, the consolekit pam thingy is happy
<Mithrandir> which means there's a race condition here, somewhere.
<Mithrandir> fun
<crevette> will the bluez stack will be updated before the freeze ?
<crevette> the 3.26 is just out today
<crevette> :)
<Mithrandir> we'll take a look at it, at least.
<seb128> crevette: ah, I was asking about it on #ubuntu-devel
<crevette> there is some much chan :)
<crevette> I think concerned people should try the obex-data-server and the new bluez-gnome
<crevette> to see if there is no regression
<Mithrandir> crevette: new bluez-{libs,utils} uploaded.  FYI.
<dholbach> Mithrandir: there's a new bluez-gnome in the sponsoring tuque too
<dholbach> s/tuque/queue
<dholbach> and a new gnome-bluetooth too
<crevette> dholbach, I think this is me
<dholbach> yeah
<crevette> Mithrandir, I'll look tonight
<crevette> Mithrandir, once obex-data-server uploaded, bluez-gnome has to depend on it
<crevette> Mithrandir, wonderful
<crevette> I'll be happy to help you on bluetooth stack
<crevette> Mithrandir, did you look at the patches Fedora provides
<crevette> Mithrandir, if you want to test obex-data-server, I hve a ppa
<smagoun> Does anyone know which package sets midbrowser as the default browser in gconf? I assumed it was midbrowser or one of the ume-config-* packages, but didn't see a debian/gconf-defaults in either one.
<smagoun> The problem is that midbrowser is set up as the default URL handler for http, but not https. 
<lool> smagoun: You can dpkg -S the /usr/share/gconf defaults file
<lool> smagoun: But indeed, I recall this was added to a package != from midbrowser recently and found this weird
<smagoun> lool: The file in /usr/share/gconf points to firefox, but it's overridden by /home/ume/.gconf/desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http
<smagoun> dpkg doesn't know anything about /home/ume/.gconf/*, so I'm trying to figure out which package sets the user's default
<smagoun> lool: welcome back, btw! I hope the move went well.
<lool> smagoun: The defaults are set via files which are installed in /usr/share/gconf*
<lool> smagoun: Check /usr/share/gconf/defaults/*
<lool> smagoun: You can dpkg -S these if the name doesn't tell you where it comes from
<jayc> What's the URL for the pciutils git repo? I need to create a patch for lspci util.
<lool> smagoun: About the move, thanks!  It went awfully but I'm almost done now; I am really waiting for the Internet, the end of the kitchen and some fixed furnitures, but it's ok
<smagoun> lool: The defaults are set in /usr/share/gconf, but a user (or package) can change them by writing to /home/ume/.gconf. There's some package that's writing to /home/ume/.gconf, I need to find out which one.
<lool> smagoun: A package changing something for a particular user is particularly bad style, didn't imagine this was what you was mentionning; I guess you should grep the maintainer scripts
<lool> /var/lib/dpkg/info
<lool> i'd look for postinsts I guess
<smagoun> lool: that's what I'm doing now. Not much fun :(
<bfiller> smagoun: did you check moblin-media and midbrowser yet?
<smagoun> lool: Sorry to hear that the move was awful. I hope it's better for you once everything settles down!
<smagoun> I checked midbrowser but not moblin-media
<smagoun> moblin-media looks ok
<lool> smagoun: Grep for ume?  Or gconftool?
<lool> smagoun: Or grep for the name of the setting
<lool> I have to run now!  See you tomorrow
<lool> (I'm at my parents in law's place)
<smagoun> take care, thanks for the suggestions
<bfiller> smagoun: what is the exact gconf key?
<smagoun> bfiller: /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http
<bfiller> smagoun: thanks, I'll look as well
<amitk> jayc: pciutils is probably not in a git repo
<smagoun> bfiller: it looks like ume-config-crown-beach is the guilty package. According to /var/lib/dpkg/info/ume-config-crown-beach.postinst, there's a call to gconftool-2 to set the override. I don't see that in the ume-config-crown-beach source though (I have 0.17 from Hardy installed) 
<jayc> amitk: So then where do I get the latest ubuntu code for pciutil and where/who to send the patch?
<amitk> 'apt-get source pciutils' will get your the source - orig.tar.gz (from debian) + diff.gz (if ubuntu made changes)
<amitk> jayc: ^^ you could create a patch and send it to ubuntu and debian package maintainers
<bfiller> smagoun: are you seeing the overriden value on hardy images? Could it be a leftover setting from a gutsy install?
<smagoun> bfiller: ume-config-crown-beach 0.17 in hardy isn't the same as 0.17 in moblin, which is why I couldn't find the gconftool call in moblin.
<smagoun> bfiller: it is not a leftover, it's in hardy
<bfiller> smagoun: so the hardy version has it but not the moblin version?
<jayc> amitk: Is this the one, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/pciutils/1:2.2.4-1.1ubuntu1
<smagoun> bfiller: yup. And the hardy 0.17 is different than the moblin 0.17, and there's no diff.gz or other to indicate that there is a difference at all. Kind of a mess.
<bfiller> smagoun: sounds like the moblin changes need to get merged into hardy
<jayc> amitk: There seems to some diff in the source when I get it through apt-get and from LP, which one should I use?
<smagoun> bfiller: and vice-versa. This is new stuff that never made it into moblin
<bfiller> smagoun: the hardy version is used by our images now, correct?
<smagoun> bfiller: yup
<amitk> jayc: apt-get is your best bet
<jayc> amitk: OK, thanks
<HighNo> any motu's around? there are some special mobile packages to be advocated 
<smagoun> StevenK: you around? I'm having trouble w/ hildon-desktop startup. It seems to be osso-related
<StevenK> smagoun: Oh?
<StevenK> smagoun: What is hildon-desktop doing?
<smagoun> StevenK: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4445/
<smagoun> StevenK: .xsession-errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4446/
<StevenK> smagoun: What version of libosso have you got installed?
<StevenK> smagoun: That's the segfault that took me over a day to track down. :-/
<smagoun> StevenK: notice the symlink failures in /tmp...
<smagoun> StevenK: ii  libosso1               2.16-0ubuntu2          Libosso library
<smagoun> StevenK: the problem is intermittent - sometimes the UI will come right up + behave itself, other times it'll crash 20-50 times before coming up
<StevenK> _dbus_connect_and_setup:454: dbus_bus_request_name failed: Connection ":1.57" is not allowed to own the service "
<StevenK> com.nokia.HomePlugin" due to security policies in the configuration file
<StevenK> osso_initialize:139: connecting to the system bus failed
<StevenK> I think that is your problem.
<StevenK> smagoun: Open up /etc/dbus-1/system.d/libosso.conf, and duplicate one of the "<allow own..." lines putting in com.nokia.HomePlugin 
<StevenK> smagoun: Then reboot, since restarting dbus is ... interesting
<smagoun> yeah, I thought so to. I changed /etc/dbus-1/system.d/libosso.conf to allow the home plugin, same as it already does for com.nokia.hildon-desktop
<smagoun> hmm, not sure I rebooted after doing that. Rebooting now...
<smagoun> StevenK: it's much better now that I rebooted!
<smagoun> ok, now to package that fix....thanks much for your help
<smagoun> now to find some dinner
<HighNo> StevenK: you are motu right? I would greatly appreciate if you could have a look at my package http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=blueproximity so it finally can get approved. As the name implies it's for bluetooth...
<StevenK> HighNo: I'll add it to my list. I don't have time to review right now.
<HighNo> StevenK: list is fine, thx
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-12
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> Morningdholbach 
<HighNo> g'morning
<dholbach> morning jussi01
<smagoun> bfiller: StevenK did push a libosso patch last night, do you know what it was supposed to fix? The changelog says what he did (link the system + session busses) but not why, and it clobbers the fix I was going to put in.
<bfiller> smagoun: I'll forward you an email from Martin Pitt that explains the proposed fix..
<smagoun> thx
<bfiller> smagoun: I assume StevenK took his advice..
<bfiller> smagoun: I should have mentioned the email I was referring to were just comments on bug 149275
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149275 in tasks "First cut of source packages for -mobile promotions" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149275
<smagoun> thanks
<agoliveira> mjg59: Around?
<mjg59> agoliveira: Hi
<agoliveira> Hi there. I heard that you will be talking at the Bossa conference, is that confirmed?
<mjg59> Yes
<agoliveira> mjg59: Cool. I hope we meet there then :)
<ian_brasil> mjg59: what will you be talking about?
<ian_brasil> ah found it...ubuntu mobile ;)
<crevette> hi guys
<crevette> it seems bluez-gnome doesn't work with latest bluez-utils; bluez-properties lists zero services
<StevenK> smagoun: That change was so libosso could get promoted. Which it now has.
<smagoun> StevenK: thanks. Turns out that change also fixes (masks?) the problem you and I discussed yesterday.
<smagoun> Which is good, because I can now build a stable, bootable image.
<StevenK> smagoun: I can explain it, but I'm on the phone.
<smagoun> StevenK: no problem, I'm not sure I want to know :)
<smagoun> tonyespy: The mid linux + lum trees on kernel.ubuntu.com are supposed to match the PPA, right? But right now there's no package in the PPA that corresponds to the head of the mid linux/lum trees, right?
<smagoun> tonyespy: nevermind...it's the ume tree that in theory matches the PPA, not the mid tree.
<tonyespy> The Intel/Canonical hardy git trees owned by RobR are the master for the PPA
<tonyespy> smagoun: currently the kernel & lum packages in the PPA aren't publically available via git right now...
<tonyespy> smagoun: also, all of the patches are in the .7 kernel in hardy, so we're not using the PPA kernel or LUM packages currently...
<robr> i heard my name and my ears began to itch :-)
<tonyespy> robr: sorry rob...  ;)
<smagoun> tonyespy: right, I got that. I saw that Mike's tree (the mid tree) already had the beta 6 PSB driver integrated, but it looks like that tree doesn't correspond to any .debs anywhere outside Mike's machine.
<tonyespy> smagoun: you are correct sir
<tonyespy> smagoun: mike's tree is his personal sandbox, nothing more, nothing less
<tonyespy> robr, jayc, amitk: by the way, i have the sd8686 v9 driver building on 2.6.24.  hope to test tomorrow, then will push my patch up to my tree on kernel.ubuntu.com
<smagoun> robr: it looks like jay chetty pushed the beta 6 drivers to linux-ubuntu-modules in his personal tree (and mike's tree), are you guys going to push a build to the PPA?
<smagoun> jayc: ^^^
<robr> i believe once X side is tested out it will be pushed by AmitK into the PPA
<mawhalen> rustyl: ?
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-13
<inuka_desk> smagoun, chickencutlas, PSB B6 dirvers on PPA https://launchpad.net/~inuka/+archive\
<inuka_desk> smagoun, chickencutlas, PSB B6 dirvers on PPA https://launchpad.net/~inuka/+archive 
<dholbach> good morning
<crevette> Mithrandir, StevenK ; I 've been said to contact you for a bluetooth question
<crevette> I've package obex-data-server and now it is in NEW (I totally ignorant about the package acceptance process); once it's okay; will be possbile to make bluez-gnome depends on obex-data-server ?
<Mithrandir> yes, that's needed for the new bluez-gnome, I believe?
<crevette> yep
<crevette> I uploadded a debdiff to launchpad
<crevette> I package bluez-gnome 0.20 yesterday, and I tested it a little also
<crevette> I packaged obex-data-server 0.2 also, but I need to figure out If I need to include 2 python scripts, which are only for testing purpose
<smagoun_> jayc: robr_ubuntu I got the beta 6 driver stack to install + function using the Intel/Canonical LUM tree. If you push LUM to the PPA, I'l push libdrm2 and xserver-xorg-video-psb.
<jayc> smagoun: I wanted to push the beta 6 lum along with kernel, but I could not find the linux-2.6.24-lpia source package to get the orig.tgz file
<jayc> smagoun:looks like the linux source package is not available yet, so I was planning to check with amit and see if I can upload the entire source.
<amitk> smagoun_: jayc: works for me too. So if you can handle the userspace bits and ping me or jayc, we'll upload the kernel bits
<jayc> smagoun_: amitk : I just uploaded linux - 2.6.24-7.12 & linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 - 2.6.24-7.12 source
<amitk> jayc: to ubuntu-mobile ppa?
<jayc> amitk: yes
<smagoun_> amitk: jayc I just pushed a new libdrm + xserver-xorg-video-psb to the PPA
<jayc> amitk:there was a warning about space not being available, but now it got published. may be we need to cleanup
<amitk> jayc: for future reference, add something like +804ume1 to the version number, so that the same version of a package isn't in hardy and PPA
<amitk> jayc: you can ignore the warning
<inuka_desk> samgoun_, this is the beta6 ones?
<amitk> hey inuka_desk
<inuka_desk> amitk, howdy
<amitk> inuka_desk: good... and you?
<inuka_desk> amitk, not too bad...
<amitk> inuka_desk: i read that the next version of the graphics drivers should be available soon (after beta 6). In a week from now?
<jayc> amitk: OK, regarding adding '+804ume1', is it true when I check it in the git as well?
<inuka_desk> amitk, yes I am waiting for approval from UMG,  
<smagoun_> inuka_desk: yes, beta 6
<inuka_desk> amitk, smagoun_ , so that means the beta6 changes are in ?
<amitk> inuka_desk: yes. Thanks to smagoun_ and jayc
<smagoun_> inuka_desk: in theory they should be available later today (once the PPA is done building them)
<inuka_desk> amitk, cool,.
<amitk> jayc: you don't need to push that last commit (changing the version) to the common git tree, since it will be overwritten when we rebase to latest hardy
<jayc> amitk: ok
<amitk> jayc: which reminds me, if this ppa build goes well and works, we'll need to rebase the common tree from hardy - we have upgraded to 2.6.24.2
<jayc> amitk: I can do that, do I have to rebase the lum too?
<amitk> yes
<jayc> amitk: I had uploaded the same source (kernel & lim) to my PPA and tested it
<amitk> but wait until the PPA build is done and images can be successfully generated
<jayc> s/lim/lum
<amitk> yes.. lum too
<smagoun_> jayc: I just got mail that the kernel failed to build in the PPA. I have to run to a meting, do you or amitk have time to take a look?
<amitk> smagoun_: looking
<agoliveira> amitk: Looks like your build failed badly.
<agoliveira> Ooops, sorry
<amitk> agoliveira: it's the damn dpkg upgrade I think. It started flagging a long-existent bug in the control file
<agoliveira> amitk: Ouch...
<jayc> amitk: How do we fix this? how come the same source got built in my PPA few days back?
<amitk> jayc: dpkg was upgraded, it exposed a very old bug in our control file
<amitk> jayc: I have fixed it and uploaded a new kernel
 * crevette is testing bluez-gnome 0.20
<crevette> I have no  service listed now ? is there a known bug in bluez ?
<aTOmicDuDe> mawhalen: ping
<mawhalen> aTOmicDuDe: hi
<aTOmicDuDe> mawhalen: sry, this is todd, see me in umd
<scales> hello all
<scales> anyone home?
<scales> ok well i was just curious if ubuntu mobile exists or is just in development
<scales> maybe how far along it is
<GrueMaster> ubuntu-mobile is still in heavy development, but looking better each day.  The main focus is for ultra-mobile type devices (Samsung Q1, etc).  If you are looking for an Ubuntu image for a laptop, the desktop images are more suited for that.
<scales> humm
<scales> well i have the asus eee
<scales> and i think mobile would be better for it
<GrueMaster> They're OS is actually derived from Ubuntu desktop.
<scales> xandros?
<scales> i have gutsy on mine now
<GrueMaster> The Ubuntu Mobile image is more for touch screen systems, and geared to specific hardware at this time.
<scales> i see
<GrueMaster> YOu can check out some screen shots at moblin.org.
<scales> alright
<GrueMaster> ALthough they are a bit dated.
<scales> i see
<scales> i was just looking for a more slimmed down ubuntu since it only has a 4gig hdd
<GrueMaster> Developers would rather work on the code than the web page.  Go figure.
<scales> haha
<GrueMaster> I've seen those.  Quite cool.
<scales> its more cute than cool
<scales> i mean it is nice for being a toy
<scales> but the screen size is small
<scales> i wouldnt mind a "different" os on it
<GrueMaster> I think the system would be ideal for doing presentations and such.  It has an external vga port, so you can hook it up to a projector.
<scales> something that worked with a small screen
<scales> yep
<scales> that is true
<scales> i am somewhat of a newb to linux and while i have things running quite well on it, external display messes with it
<scales> that is something i think windows has got down and linux needs to work on
<scales> the screen utility in ubuntu is worthless
<GrueMaster> Actually, it's more the driver than the utility.
<scales> which, ubuntu or windowa
<scales> windows
<GrueMaster> I have a laptop with the same graphics driver.  Hooking up an external display is an adventure at best.
<scales> haha
<scales> i wish drivers were made more for linux 
<scales> it always seems like a challenge to get things working
<GrueMaster> It's a chicken/egg syndrome.
<scales> its really tough when i have been a windows user for so long and i want to go to linux.  
<scales> installing ubuntu wasnt so bad on the eee, but little things here and there dont quite work
<GrueMaster> Hardware vendors won't put much effort into a platform that doesn't have much market share, the market won't use an OS that doesn't have good hardware support.
<scales> i fully get ya
<scales> messing with xorg.conf is a mess, sometimes works sometimes doesnt
<scales> and at the end of the day it bugs me to know that it all works flawlessly with xp
<GrueMaster> Well, when you have 20:1 people supporting Windows vs Linux, that's the result you can expect.  Sad but true.
<scales> yeah...
<GrueMaster> What I find disturbing is when the Windows hardware developers complain that something doesn't work in Linux.  They expect the Linux people to just "fix it", but won't provide clues or documentation.
<scales> haha
<GrueMaster> I get that a lot working on alsa.
<scales> ug
<scales> soundcard drivers right?
<GrueMaster> Intel HD Audio to be specific.
<scales> haha
<scales> yeah that is one of my little pet peves with linux
<scales> the sound is logarithmic
<scales> or exponentially controlled
<scales> wifi is also read differently
<GrueMaster> You mean the volume?
<scales> not quite in %
<scales> yeah
<GrueMaster> Actually, it's pretty close to %.  It is controlled mainly by the hardware.
<scales> humm
<scales> so why do i only have control over 50% of my volume
<scales> i know i can switch that volume adjuster to PCM
<scales> but that wont match up with the FN volume keys
<GrueMaster> If you look at /proc/asound/card0/codec#*, and find either a Pin Node or a mixer node, you'll also see a line that says Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x17, nsteps=0x1f, stepsize=0x05, mute=1
<GrueMaster> Or similar.
<scales> humm
<scales> let me turn it on
<scales> also, ubuntu boots a little slowly too
<scales> not sure why that is
<scales> too many processes starting by default
<scales> perhaps
<scales> anyway
<scales> oh well
<scales> i got to get back to boring lab work
<scales> college gets a little dull at times
<GrueMaster> I hear you.  Same here.
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-14
<amitk> GrueMaster: what is the range of the Amp-Out values?
<GrueMaster> On my previous post, the max value is ofs=0x17
<GrueMaster> The stepsize=0x05 shows how many "ticks" between volume settings.
<GrueMaster> Oops, I mean the nsteps=0x1f controls the volume range.
<amitk> so ofs=current val, nsteps=max. val, stepsize=stepping?
<GrueMaster> I need to look up ofs.  The current value is on the next line, that starts with Amp-Out vals
<GrueMaster> It is in a left/right format.
<GrueMaster> The ofs is the amp offset.
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-15
<smagoun> lool: Do you have a minute to look at bug 191064? Because we're past feature freeze, should I push a fix to the PPA? Or can we get the patch into Hardy because it's a mobile-only package.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191064 in crown-beach-config "Set midbrowser as the default URL handler for HTTPS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191064
<GrueMaster> Anyone with knowledge of launchpad about?
<kyleN_> cheers all
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-16
<rah215> S
#ubuntu-mobile 2008-02-17
<theseinfeld> hello Ian
<Guest_750_> Q1U-XP owner, touch screen frustrations. Cannot get to funtion properly. Anyone has this working?
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-09
<askvictor> I have intrepid installed; do I need to add anything to sources.list to get ubuntu-mobile? Or can I just apt-get install ubuntu-mobile
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-10
<lool> asac: lalala
<lool> asac: It's in my autojoin list, but I suspect I'm autojoining too many channels on startup
<asac> lool: heh ;)
<asac> lool: ok ... will resend my mails then ;)
<asac> lool: ok bounced. lets hope they dont get confused by wrong To: ;)
<lool> asac: I'm afraid people will
<asac> lool: sigh. seems even my subscription confirm didnt go through with @moblin.org 
<asac> lool: are you subscribed to connman?
<lool> asac: I think I am yes
<asac> lool: did you get my patch messages?
<lool> Used to be connman@moblin.org
<asac> i got them, but they dont show up in archive ... so i am unsure :(
<lool> asac: I did
<asac> ok cool thanks
<asac> lool: reply-to: seems to be wrong :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> what a mess
<lool> Yeah
<asac> git repo down ... maling list f***ed
<asac> moblin falls apart ;)=
<lool> They are pretty bad at basic admin
<ogra> supeglue !
<ogra> *super
<asac> UHU
<asac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UHU
<playya_> gaffa tape. musicians best friend :)
<playya_> narg. i hate java coders. they always believe, that there's infinite memory available
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-11
<rzr> hi, about multitouch , where do this go ? http://www.newlc.com/en/multitouch-feature-any-screen#comment-50240
<persia> rzr, You'd probably want to test that with a custom app against the driver.  If it works, you would probably put it in a library with some convenience calls for applications.
<rzr> persia: why ? to ship the lib appart ?
<persia> No, rather so that you didn't need to duplicate the multitouch handling code in each application.
<rzr> and what about the pattent from apple ?
<rZr> persia: we'll talk about it later i have to go
<rZr> kater
<persia> As I understand patent law (poorly), a patent means you can't distribute a product that infringes without approval.  It specifically permits you to fiddle with it yourself at home (that's the point of patents).
<rZr> -k+l
<Stralytic> anyone here interested in a bug in netbook-launcher?
<persia> Stralytic, best to file it in LP.
<Stralytic> yep, done
<tunk> Is this a good place to ask about UNR?
<rZr> i guess yes
<rZr> btw do you know is there is a livecd of unr (not installer) ?
<tunk> I'm having real problems installing ubuntu on my aspire one netbook. I've tried making usb key installers from iso images using unetbootin, but they result in boot errors on the aspire. the .img file for UNR succeeds until it gets to "will mount root from /dev/sdb". Have you encountered this at all?
<tunk> i dont have a cd drive though..
<rZr> make sure you dont have the sd slot enabled ?
<tunk> i removed cards from it, but previously there was a card in there. i have booted without any sd card though. Is that what you mean?
<tunk> the keydrives data indicator is flashing away
<tunk> or do you mean disabling the slot in the bios somehow?
<rZr> in the bios yes
<tunk> i cant see an option to disable the sd slot explicitly
<tunk> i could put the card in and then try again
<tunk> it found the usb stick fine, and then says it'll mount root from it
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-12
<Stralytic> where can i find out what the mid img installer installs?
<persia> Stralytic, It's basically the same as the ubuntu-mid metapackage.  `apt-cache show ubuntu-mid` provides a basic outline.  There's also a manifest on cdimage that has the details.
<Stralytic> great, thankyou
<Stralytic> this might sound like a dumb question, but is there a way to change the architecture of an existing i386 system to lpia?
<johan> hi, I'd like to setup a lpia chroot on my workstation (i386), is there an easy way to do so using pre-built cd images or debootstrap?
<tunk_> I installed Ubuntu and the UNR packages!
<tunk_> However, when I run the launcher and maximus, some of the icons which were in the top and bottom icon bars flicker when they change state (e.g. a signal strength meter for the wifi). Has anyone else seen this?
<tunk_> oh, its compiz.
<ogra> compiz and UNR dont work together, you need to use metacity
<tunk_> thanks ogra
<tunk_> it looks really nice
<tunk_> i just showed it off to a mate at work
<tunk_> :)
<tunk_> THIS IS SO SWEET
<tunk_> I LOVE YOU GUYS
<ogra> :)
<tunk> do you work on this UNR ogra 
<tunk> its so much better than linpus i almost want to cry
<ogra> only very remotely ... StevenK included it into the main distro for jaunty and many other people in here did the work on the apps
<ogra> tunk, tell that to bfiller, he will love to hear that (he leads the team working on it and surely likes getting flowers ;) )
<tunk> which country does he live in?
<ogra> US 
<bfiller> ogra, tunk : thank you :)
<tunk> i think i love UNR
<tunk> this is pretty much how i've always wanted my computer to look
<bow^znc> it does work pretty well
<tunk> it feels so much more natural
<tunk> and it sticks the icons at the top, very small, so you still have complete control
<tunk> it doesnt make sense to use a netbook like a laptop, but this is great
<bow^znc> agreed
<bow^znc> conventional desktops on netbooks partly defeats the purpose
<tunk> yeah
<tunk> when ubuntu came up i felt comfortable
<tunk> but this is just very natural
<tunk> tabbed interface means you can have nice big fonts, or whatever
<tunk> i'm gushing a bit atm arent i ?
<tunk> ;)
<bow^znc> I've used it since the eee 900 came out
<bow^znc> no real problems
<tunk> Guys do you know how to switch between tabs (each 'tab' being an app) in ubuntu netbook remix? Checked a few obvious places and its not there
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-13
<Stralytic> shouldn't netbook remix be available in lpia arch?
<Stralytic> i've just tried to boot the jaunty mid img, and it seems to be failing to start the x server, any ideas what i can do?
<persia> Stralytic, There shouldn't be anything architecture-specific about netbook-remix.  Is a package missing for you?
<persia> For the jaunty MID image issue: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say anything useful?
<Stralytic> persia, any idea how i can access xorg logs from the mid image? it doesn't give me a command line
<persia> Could you describe the behaviour you see?
<Stralytic> booting jaunty mid from usb stick, gets to starting xorg, xorg tries to start up, fails, retries indefinetly
<persia> Ah, right.  You'd probably have to remove the restart hint from the upstart job by editing the image, or be quick enough with alt-f2 (or similar), and edit/move/remove /etc/event.d/session
<Stralytic> can i just mount the squashfs and edit it directly?
<persia> Yes, but you have to rebuild the squashfs.  There's a wiki page about that...
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Mobile/HowTo/ImageModification
<persia> It looks a bit complex, but there's a script that can help.
<Stralytic> ta
<persia> Stralytic, Just in case it's not obvious, the provided script performs a destructive edit.  I usually make a copy of the downloaded image before editing, just to avoid downloading again.
<Stralytic> ok, thx
<Hari__> Hello, I want to move the marquee on hildon desktop from top of the screen to the left side. Where the layout changes for this should be done? any suggestions?
<persia> Hari__, I'm just guessing, but I think it would be the marquee-plugins package
<Stralytic> persia, i finally got a command line by removing /etc/event.d/session from the image, then i installed openssh-server, set a password, logged in remotely and started Xorg
<Stralytic> persia, Xorg logs say the intel driver has started successfully
<Stralytic> it's using version 2.5.1 of the intel driver, i wonder if updating it would fix the problem
<persia> So it's starting, but just exiting.  That sounds like it's not X, but an application.  Anything in ~/.xsession-errors
<Stralytic> i'm starting Xorg by running Xorg at the command line, the server exits with no errors in Xorg logs, but the display stays black and when trying to shutdown the display is corrupt
<persia> Try running `startx` as the ubuntu user.
<Stralytic> persia, process 'Xorg' enters state 'defunct' and uses all cpu
<Stralytic> then after a few seconds it exits
<Stralytic> updating the xserver-xorg-video-intel package and trying again
<Stralytic> persia, that fixed it
<persia> Stralytic, Excellent.  If you now reinstall ubuntu-mid-default-settings, it ought put the session back, and you can get back to default.
<Stralytic> turns out the installer doesn't fit on the screen properly so i'm installing via remote x
<persia> What resolution is your device?
<Stralytic> 1024x600 but the fonts were huge
<Stralytic> seems the installer doesn't like ext4 yet... even though it gives you an option to partition it that way
<Stralytic> maybe the kernel wasn't built with ext4 support
<Stralytic> root@ubuntu:/var/log# modprobe ext4
<Stralytic> FATAL: Module ext4 not found.
<Stralytic> yup
<persia> You're running a Jaunty daily?
<Stralytic> no, alpha4
<persia> Close enough.
<persia> The most recent kernel upload realigned lpia with i386, which should bring in most of the same modules, and remove that issue.
<persia> For the font size, the MID stack is designed for hardware at >200 DPI, which makes everything look *huge* on larger screens.
<Stralytic> ahh, i see
<persia> So once the install is done, just adjust your preferred font size in your session.
<Stralytic> the 'preferences' page doesn't have the 'appearance' application, how would i go about changing the font dpi?
<Stralytic> none of the urls in the sources.list it installed are working
<persia> A bunch of people mentioned slowness or outages with ports.ubuntu.com today.  I think someone is looking at it.
<persia> I'mo not actually sure how to change the DPI setting.  You might try looking in gconf.
<Stralytic> no, the urls were wrong
<Stralytic> they were:
<Stralytic> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ /ubuntu-ports jaunty main restricted
<Stralytic> should be:
<Stralytic> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com jaunty main restricted 
<persia> Ah.  That sounds like an issue with the installer preseeding.  Thanks for mentioning it: I'll take a look at it this weekend.
<Stralytic> np
<Stralytic> night
<persia> Good night.
<Hari__> persia, the marquee-plugins package seems to only control the plugins (like close, calendar etc) which are displayed over the marquee. any chances of the marquee background image location controlled from hildon-desktop package or other?
<persia> Hari__, Quite possibly.  I don't actually know which bits go in which packages very well.
<Hari__> persia, thanks. will look in to it
<rzr> http://rzr.online.fr/q/now 1234567890day countdown started
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-14
<DVA5912> Looking to get into this it looks realy really cool. But how do i go about geting an image onto my pocket pc, or is it possible
#ubuntu-mobile 2009-02-15
<v2> Hi, i just heard about ubuntu mobile  and im really excited, because i have lot of 3g phones  and im sick of symbian and windows mobile 
<v2> so could some explai me to get started
<v2> plzz
<persia> v2, OK.  First up. "Ubuntu Mobile" has become more of a concept than any actual deliverable, and is focused on optimising the Ubuntu experience on devices that are mobile.
<v2> ok
<persia> At this time, there are no good dialer applications in the archive, so use as a mobile phone is not included.
<v2> ok
<persia> You maybe able to run Ubuntu on some mobile phones (I run it on the Sharp D4), but it doesn't work like a phone if you do, so it's only useful for the larger screen smartphones with keyboards.
<v2> yea i have normal phones so that is ot problem
<persia> To get started, your best bet is to first try to get Ubuntu installed on your target device.  RIght now, there's not really a standard way for most of these things to get a new OS, so you can't just stick in a CD and expect it to work.
<v2> *not
<v2> ok
<persia> If your phone can boot from USB, or from SD, that's just creating a proper SD card or USB stick for a live environment.
<v2> ok
<persia> If it can't, you would do better to look at the device-specific discussion fora for your device about installing alternate operating systems.
<v2> ok
<persia> The other way to go about it is to fiddle with software stacks in a virtual environment (e.g. KVM), and try to improve the software experience.  If your area of expertise is more in this area, there's available images for KVM, and the insides are just a special Ubuntu install with all the standard tools.
<v2> ok
<v2> does nokia phones work easily ?
<ogra> the n8x0 tablets roughly work ... 
<v2> ok
<v2> how about lg
<v2> ?
<v2> nobody knows?
<v2> well thanks for all info!
<persia> v2, Good luck on getting your devices installed.
<v2> thx
<mlpug> where are the KVM images mentioned above
<rzr> mlpug: topic ^
<rzr> ogra: what about n770  ?
<ScottK> Is it OK if I send a user having armel install problems here?
<ogra> ScottK, #ubuntu-arm might be better
<ScottK> Thanks
<ogra> (we try to keep desktop flavour and arch enablement distinct
<ogra> )
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> It's all very confusing.
<ogra> heh
<ogra> not really if you think of it ... its like i would send people having amd64 specific probs on kubuntu to #kubuntu-devel :)
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> I found a tester for Kubuntu on armel, so I'm interested to see how it goes for him.
<ogra> heh, on what HW does he test ? 
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-02-15
<rbelem> hi everybody
<rbelem> did you see the meego announce?
<rbelem> http://meego.com/about/faq
<rbelem> Q Will MeeGo use .rpm or .deb as its packaging system?
<rbelem>     MeeGo will use the .rpm format
<rbelem> persia, ^
<rbelem> asac, ^
<ian_brasil> rbelem, this announcement has the potential for a huge flame war i think
<ian_brasil> nice that the code will be hosted at the linux foundation
<rbelem> how bizarre
<rbelem> that's the good part
 * ian_brasil checks its not April 1
 * zumbi tried fc12 livecd last night... it failed in several points.. it shall be easy to produce something .deb based better than .rpm :-)
<rbelem> me too
<rbelem> i think that i know... apt, dpkg must evolve
<rbelem> need to be more attractive
<rbelem> merge apt and portage?
<zumbi> what for?
<ian_brasil> rbelem, i am sure Meego was not a decision made for purely tech reasons
<zumbi> we just need to finish this ever going multiarch thing
<rbelem> zumbi, make packages easily to port to another arch
 * rbelem is shocked
<asac> i dont know what package format they will use ;)
<rbelem> asac, rpm
<ian_brasil> #meego is up
<rbelem> it is the faq
<rbelem> *in
<rbelem> asac, http://meego.com/about/faq
<asac> annoying ;)
<ian_brasil> it is tongue for lunch here at work too :(..what a start to the week..carnaval week n'all
<ian_brasil> will ubuntu join meego?
<ian_brasil> nice netbook-launcher-efl
<rethus1> is this a irc for mobile-phones and ubuntu?
<rethus1>  or laptops and ubuntu
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-02-16
<Lantizia> Hey, since Maemo is set to shut down because Nokia can no longer be arsed any more
<Lantizia> and MeeGo is RPM based (and Qt too) and that doesn't please me at all
<Lantizia> What are the odds of seeing nice debian-based Ubuntu Mobile (with hildon) on the N900 any time soon?
<Lantizia> Need to know my N900 still has a future
<persia> Very low, actually.
<persia> There's a few obstacles, which I'll outline:
<persia> 1) hildon in Ubuntu is just not going to work cleanly because of the nature of the patches to gtk, and the difficulties in integrating this in any sane way.
<persia> 2) There's not enough information about the N900 hardware for anyone other than Nokia to distribute a kernel
<Lantizia> Does Mer have it's own kernel - that is working on the N900
<persia> 3) Nobody seems to be working on trying to solve either of these problems for Ubuntu right now.
<Lantizia> *Doesn't
<Lantizia> So Hildon is doomed?  Dead projecty?
<persia> Mer is probably the best bet for what you seek, yes.  I believe that Mer suggests using the HW vendor distributed kernels, but I haven't been following Mer for the past 9 months or so.
<persia> I don't want to say it's doomed.  There's interesting stuff there.
<persia> It's just not sanely mergeable with Ubuntu.
<persia> So if you want hildon, you're better off with Mer.
<Lantizia> I really like Hildon, I don't want to go Qt based for my UI at least - and I certainly don't want to go RPM based
<Lantizia> But you're already using Hildon with Ubuntu Mobile
<persia> Well., kinda.  It was hacky, and never quite worked.
<persia> I don't think anyone seriously worked on it since the 9.04 release.
<Lantizia> So with Hildon out of the picture for Ubuntu Mobile... is Ubuntu Mobile itself dead?
<Lantizia> or is there a move to Qt planned or something else?
<persia> Well, "Ubuntu Mobile" was never very well defined.
<persia> It's had lots of guises over time.
<persia> The "MID" flavour is not currently built.
<persia> The "UMPC" flavour is similarly not currently built.
<Lantizia> Well theres "moblin" and "intel" written all over it... now I know what moblin is (more by force since my Maemo is now a dead duck) I can't see how Ubuntu Mobile is related to moblin
<persia> I think most of the interesting bits of both have even been removed.
<Lantizia> Especially since moblin is RPM
<persia> The Netbook flavour is now "Ubuntu Netbook Edition", and quite popular, but also maintained by the Desktop team.
<persia> The "lubuntu" flavour (lxde) has had fits and starts, but doesn't seem to have gotten everything working yet: maybe for 10.10
<Lantizia> What devices ran (embedded devices) Ubuntu Mobile?
<persia> The "liquid" flavour (Qt) is also having issues, and likely to be in better shape for 10.01
<Lantizia> lol yeah I tried Alpha 2 the other day - what a mess :)
<persia> Well, the embedded project never really got much traction.  There's people who use Ubuntu on embedded devices, but it's very much self-assembled.
<persia> Most of the Mobile developers have taken the attitude that handhelds and similar are powerful enough to be treated as normal computers.
<persia> and "what shipped with Ubuntu Mobile" is another interesting question :)
<persia> One might say that a raft of netbooks did, but lots of that was done by other teams, so perhaps not precisely correct.
<persia> SmartQ5, SmartQ7, Sheevaplug, Efika MX, etc. all ship with a vendor-modified Ubuntu, but I've not investigated precisely what that means.
<persia> But more generally, just about anything with x86, powerpc, or arm processors (of sufficient revisions), and the ability to control the boot to handle install *can* run Ubuntu, if you're up for a bit of hacking.
<persia> I know people have run it on all sorts of MIDs and UMPCs, and a variety of Atom and ARM development boards.
<persia> Someone was trying to get it to work on the Wii, but I never heard if this was successful.
<persia> (although the XBox and PS3 communities are active)
<Lantizia> See I liked Maemo, so p*ssed off they're discontinuing it
<persia> Then join Mer :)
<Lantizia> exactly what I wanted it, hundreds of my regular apps available via APT... GTK based interface
<persia> Seriously, that's the best place to work on a hildon-based mobile environment.
<Lantizia> I get the feeling when Maemo goes... so will mer
<persia> Depends on the number of hands who join in to keep it.
<Lantizia> plus I don't know if Mer will work with the phone functions of the N900
<persia> I don't think anything will unless Nokia opens up more code.
<persia> But seriously, if you want a project to continue, the best way to keep it is to jump in.
<Lantizia> the dream of the 'open yet brand backed phone' hasn't quite come true
<Lantizia> I'm considering selling my N900 since it's still in very good condition and only a month or so old
<persia> Ubuntu UMPC was put together by two people over a four month period, and they stopped being interested, and stopped.  Lots of people complained about it being "dropped", but two other people didn't step up to continue it.
<Lantizia> No I can't do this again - if I want an OS on my phone... I want something where the people doing the work are getting paid
<Lantizia> I got screwed over by the Zaurus before
<Lantizia> although they did continue - just in the japanese market
<persia> Not anymore.
<persia> The 3200 was the last unit sold.
<Lantizia> oh :(
<persia> The Netwalker is the closest available (and ships with a modified Ubuntu 9.04).
<Lantizia> oooh that looks nice
<persia> That said, my Zauri still get some use.  Just because the manufacturer doesn't make it anymore doesn't mean it's useles.
<persia> I like it :)
<Lantizia> i still have a collie with angstrom on it
<persia> It's basically a laptop with a 4G SSD, except it fits in a pocket.
<Lantizia> not a phone however :S
<persia> Well no, but neither was the Zaurus.
<persia> My personal preference is for a really small dumb phone with bluetooth coupled with a fairly powerful handheld.
<Lantizia> I still have my E51
<Lantizia> before the N900 I was going to get an N810 and use it with the E51
<lool> E51 rocks, but it's a pre-iphone world phone
<Lantizia> was waiting on a UK release of the N810 WiMax - but it never happened
<lool> You have actual wimax coverage?
<Lantizia> why does it matter it's pre-iphone?
<lool> Lantizia: Well it's a perfect "old phone world" phone
<lool> But it's not really on par with devices like N900, iPhone, or Android / Palm etc. phones
<persia> This is a *good* thing.
<persia> I want my phone to merely be a conduit.
<lool> That's not what most people want though; I don't think such phones will exist much longer
<persia> Yeah, and then I end up with a 200g phone :(
<lool> I was really happy with my E51 though; it worked great even offline (in foreign countries notably) and the battery lasted forever
<lool> It's funny it's mentionned here today, I just took it out yesterday to hand it to my neighbor who's phone was broken
<lool> I told me for like 10 long minutes about all the cool features I used on it (or just tried out); of course it's full of proprietary software, but I kept enumerating the features it had, and I was amazed by the many things it did
<lool> e.g. GPS with Nokia maps, how great the Google maps Symbian app was, Youtube/flash support, real player, remote erase, PDF/office viewer
<Lantizia> I love my E51, dosbox, putty, google maps, good beer guide :), and of course full native SIP support
<Lantizia> it wouldn't be so bad giving up the n900 for it
<persia> Bah, features.
<persia> Seriously, what does one need aside from the ability to act as a router to handle 3G/WiFi/WiMAX/etc. and maybe voice calls.
<lool> persia: Well one thing I was missing was visio
<lool> I also did use the SIP support, but it wasn't so great
<persia> lool: That's why you carry a handheld :p
<persia> asac: In the meeting there was some discussion of a potential MIR for chromium-browser.  Has that been filed, or will it not be filed for lucid?
<asac> persia: we (me and security team) want to have a meeting asap discuss whats going on
<asac> how much effort it would require. if its doable etc.
<persia> Would it be possible to file a tracking bug in the meantime, even if it gets marked wontfix for lucid?
<asac> go ahead ;)
 * persia looks up the new MIR process again
<rbelem> persia, i can help you with kde ftbfs
<persia> rbelem: You can?  My basic problem is that I can't run `sudo apt-get build-dep kdebindings` successfully, and I don't understand why.
<rbelem> ehehhe
<persia> So, I'd appreciate help, but this is an area I should be able to sort, and is almost entirely unrelated to the actual code involved :)
<persia> By the way, how goes -default-settings?
<rbelem> it is almost ready
<ian_brasil> rbelem, lets finish that now then
<ian_brasil> ?
<rbelem> ok
<rbelem> and i'm working on kdm now
<rbelem> maybe it will become a fork
<rbelem> :-)
<persia> To me, -default-settings is more time-critical than kdm.  kdm is likely to be out-of-archive, but we want some -default-settings in-archive.
<rbelem> and later i will try to get it upstream
<rbelem> ah cool
<persia> Every patch is a fork: the key is to have them short-lived :)
<rbelem> now i see
<ian_brasil> rbelem, lets do default-settings soon
<rbelem> ehehe
<rbelem> ian_brasil, let's go
<rbelem> persia, is there any other stuff that i can help?
<persia> rbelem: Review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/UbuntuLiquid/Seed and mark anything that belongs in a PPA ?  That's about it, really.
<rbelem> cool
<persia> Without the interface, the rest of it is mostly about creating the infrastructure to be well-poised to deliver in lucid+1
<rbelem> :-)
<persia> asac: Bug filed.  I've assigned you as you say you're planning to have a meeting.  Please reassign as appropriate once the bug can move forward.
<asac> kk
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-02-17
<iJonny> Hello...
<persia> Hey.
<iJonny> Anyone on here using ubuntu mobile yet :?
<didrocks> Hey,
<didrocks> can I upload netbook-launcher-efl removing the C/R which is uneeded? (I want to make netbook-launcher recommends netbook-launcher-efl as this one can now launch it if there is no 3D acceleration detected)
<persia> didrocks: Go ahead, if they no longer C/R
<persia> didrocks: It's probably work leaving the C/R, and just versioning it though.
<didrocks> persia: ok, I'll do that way, thanks
<persia> didrocks: Just as a guideline, we don't tend to be very proprietary about packages we use, and lots of stuff ends up being experiments to see how it works: if you have an improvement for anything, please just do it (although if you want to consult with others, we're happy to do that too)
<didrocks> persia: ok, I was really thinking netbook-launcher-efl was a mobile thing first. I'll just need sponsoring as I'm still just a MOTU with GNOME package set right. But I'll find someone :)
<persia> It is kinda a mobile thing, because lots of handhelds don't have enough GPU (or we don't have drivers) to handle full netbook-launcher
<persia> But, like I said, we don't tend to be proprietary about packages: we're more focused on improving the general experience on smaller systems, rather than on specicific software.
<persia> For this cycle, lots of focus has been on ARM processors, because there's only a very few Intel-based handhelds available right now.
<persia> So don't be surprised if you see a patch fixing a FTBFS or providing optimisation in a Desktop package (as we also tend to assume other people aren't proprietary about packages)
<persia> didrocks: Thinking about it, do you know a good reason why netbook-launcher-2D isn't in the ubuntu-desktop set?  I thought there was a shared ubuntu-netbook seed for all architectures.
 * persia double-checks
<didrocks> persia: oh, I'm not sure at all, I guess it should be. I didn't checked to be honest
<persia> didrocks: There might also be a bit of confusion regarding seeds and sets.
<persia> didrocks: If you're looking at dual-installability, you may want to drop the [armel] tag in the seed anyway :)
<persia> But it's probably worth a mail to the TB.  If there isn't a separate dev team for the netbook seed, there ought be, and you ought be in it :)
<persia> (or at least an upload permission, and DMB can add people)
<didrocks> persia: agreed. Let's first try to fix the C/R issue and then, we will see for the paperwork past FF :)
<persia> heh, yeah :)
<persia> didrocks: I'd recommend trying to upload, and seeking sponsorship if it fails.
<persia> (unless you know a better way to test for sure)
<didrocks> persia: right, asac anwsered too on #ubuntu-dekstop: do you want to do it or I try to upload?
<persia> didrocks: I've less upload permissions than you: I have no package-sets beyond MOTU.
<persia> (modulo a paperwork issue)
<didrocks> ok :)
<iJonny_> hello...
<iJonny_> wonder if anyone could help me with a ubuntu-mobile & pda question :?
<iJonny_> im tryin to flash a pda someone gave me so that i cam put ubuntu-mobile on it...  The pda comes up as a pda n not a drive or drive letter...  Anyone know how i can install the .img file onto the pda over windows mobile ;?
<persia> Well, which model?
<persia> What processor?
<iJonny_> its a MEDION
<iJonny_> running windows mobile 4.20 atm...
<persia> Sorry, I can't find specs from a quick search .
<persia> But anyway, the best place to find out how to replace the OS is usually a hardware hacking site dedicated to the specific hardware.
<persia> Once you can figure out how to run Linux at all, running Ubuntu is just a matter of starting with an Ubuntu filesystem.
<persia> If it's an ARM based device, rootstock is a good tool for this.
<persia> If it's an x86-based device, ubuntu-virtual-builder is probably closest (I should do some more research here).
<iJonny_> ok thanks for your help...
<iJonny_> ill keep looking :))
<persia> rbelem: Last chance on -default-settings (as we'll need an exception to the freeze otherwise)
<rbelem> persia, i think it's better put -default-settings in the ppa
<persia> rbelem: That works for me.  Just wanted to make sure.
<rbelem> :-)
<persia> rbelem: In that case, we'll target everything for the PPA for lucid.  Works for you?
<rbelem> persia, yep! agreed 
<persia> ian_brasil: Just FYI ^^
<persia> rbelem: So, when you have some stuff ready, poke me, and I'll take a look re: packaging style, etc.
<persia> Also, feel free to ask me if you have any questions, etc.
<rbelem> cool!
<rbelem> thanks persia :-)
<persia> No problem.  The ideas I heard at UDS were great.  I'm looking forward to runinng this :)
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> we want ubuntu running on a mobile phone
<rbelem> \o/
<rbelem> ian_brasil, ^
<persia> well, I don't want it on a phone, but I have minority views when it comes to what devices are useful :)
<persia> (but my idea of an ideal handheld is in the same size range as other people would accept in phones : I just want my phone to be the size of a USB stick, or smaller)
<persia> Putting the entire phone in a watch would be nice.
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-02-18
<rbelem> brb
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<persia> hey
<jacquesdupontd> what is the new project after ubuntu mobile cause it seems it's not supported anymore and i would have liked to install it on my touch machine i just built
<jacquesdupontd> i'm gonna run a multiboot with Moblin 2, Ubuntu Mobile, Android or Chrome os, Kubuntu Notebook or real Kubuntu as the machine is powered by Amd Sempron 3000 and good nvidia chipset and hdmi and 2 gb of memory ddr2 it can handle them very easily
<jacquesdupontd> if anybody has ideas about some interface that could be interesting knowing the the screen in 15 inch resistive touch screen
<GrueMaster> When you say Ubuntu Mobile, which are you referring to?  Ubuntu MID or Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<jacquesdupontd> i have space but i want the UI to be fully useable with fingers easily except for 1 part of the compiz cube side wich will be running the real ubuntu os and will be connected to bluetooth hardware keyboard and mouse for when you come back home
<jacquesdupontd> Ubuntu MID, cause this is the one to be run with touch screen right ? Ubuntu Netbook remix is more to have a light ubuntu for small screens if i'm right
<jacquesdupontd>  i'm searching for a live CD of Ubuntu Mobile and Emmbedded
<jacquesdupontd> to put it on a usb key and install it on the device near me already running Mobin 2 repackaged by myself
<persia> jacquesdupontd: We tried to merge the work the Mer team was doing, but there were some packages that we just couldn't merge.
<persia> Mer is probably the most similar thing to the goals of Ubuntu MID right now.
<jacquesdupontd> can i install mer ?
<persia> There is ongoing work for "liquid", but some of the pieces weren't ready upstream for this release cycle, so we won7t have something targeting handhelds again until 10.10
<jacquesdupontd> i've heard about it
<GrueMaster> Ubuntu MID was built specifically for the Intel Atom processor and SCH chipset combination, however the packages should still be somewhat available in i386 (I think).  Mer and LXDE are both designed to replace the original hildon desktop.
<persia> Quite possibly.  It's not directly part of Ubuntu, so we don't necessarily know how to install it :)
<persia> GrueMaster: That was true for hardy.  Jaunty actually worked on all architectures.
<jacquesdupontd> i know i know be sure i know i had some Problems (lerzlkhzlekrhzelrj) to get working those UI's like Moblin
<jacquesdupontd> but we can make it work :)
<jacquesdupontd> is anybody able to gimme a link i could use ?
<jacquesdupontd> of a live install
<jacquesdupontd> Either Ubuntu MID or Mer i don't care
<jacquesdupontd> i'm doing test for now to see what will be on the device final version before the selling part
<GrueMaster> Mer is the closest to what you are looking for that I have seen.  Not sure if they are targeting x86 or not.  Last time I talked to the developers (almost a year ago) it was targeted towards Nokia systems.  I don't know of a live image though.
<persia> At one point there was an x86 image for testing in KVM.
<GrueMaster> Have you looked at the Ubuntu Netbook Remix for Karmic or Ubuntu Netbook Edition (currently alpha) for Lucid?
<GrueMaster> Here's a link to Mer:  http://wiki.maemo.org/Mer.  Also, you can get Ubuntu images from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com.
<jacquesdupontd> i know all of this
<jacquesdupontd> ok thanks
<jacquesdupontd> for the Mer link
<jacquesdupontd> can't wait to test it
<jacquesdupontd> 'm searching for a qt interface
<jacquesdupontd> but i'm gonna build it
<jacquesdupontd> Kubuntu is going to have one
<jacquesdupontd> First Glance or i don't know the name
<ian_brasil> rbelem, just reading backscroll..no problem with the PPA
<ian_brasil> as long as the major infra pieces are there for lucid
<ian_brasil> plasma-mobile, meta, default-settings, kwin and kdm ...OK
<iJonny> Anyone know how to install ubuntu mobile .img onto windows mobile pda
<iJonny> im trying to follow instructions found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<iJonny> on windows vista the pda shows up as a pda n not drive or drive letter & on mac os x it dosn't show up all together :?
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<jacquesdupontd> is there anybody here ?
<persia> Almost always lots of people.  Most of them may not respond for some time.  Ask a question, and be patient.
<iJonny> yea there are some people on here :p
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-02-19
<iJonny> Anyone know how to make a windows mboile pda show up as drive letter in windows vista :?
<iJonny> & not as a pda...
<GrueMaster> Completely wrong forum for Windows PDA <>Vista connectivity issues.  This forum is for Ubuntu Mobile, mainly focusing on netbooks.
<thekorn> hey, one question, but I'm not sure if it is per desing or a bug: shouldn't UNR show a "install ubuntu netbook 10.4" launcher in the favorites section of the netbook-launcher?
<thekorn> in the live session, that is
<persia> It should.  I thought that got patched once.
<thekorn> not so with today's iso, so it's a bug
<persia> Indeed.  Please file.
<persia> I'd suggest against netbook-launcher.  There may be a casper task, but it's hard to know without a bit more investigation.
<thekorn> hehe, thanks persia. I was about to aks against which target
<persia> It's either that netbook-launcher isn't finding the .desktop file in the right place to put it in favorites, or that capser isn't putting it there, but as it only happens with netbook-launcher, that seems the right place to start.
<persia> Might also affect netbook-launcher-efl, but that's harder to test easily :)
<persia> GrueMaster: Do you have an environment you can test the 2D case?
<thekorn> it's bug 524544
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524544 in netbook-launcher "Favorites section does not show "install unr 10.04" icon in live session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524544
 * persia bumps sorting out this channel one prority bucket higher
<persia> Oh, just really slow :)
<persia> So, it seems onboard needs a bit of UI love, but works.  Anyone have a touchscreen on which they can test?  I'm curious if this is acceptable for that use-case.
 * persia unfortunately has hardware support issues on all touchscreen devices that block testing this with lucid :(
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-02-20
<CrOnOs__>  /ignore #channel * -ALL +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<CrOnOs__>  /ignore #ubuntu-movile * -ALL +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<thekorn> hi, I'm testing UNE lucid right now, the clock is missing in the top panel
<thekorn> is this  a design decission, or a bug?
#ubuntu-mobile 2010-02-21
<jucs> Hey there :-P
<jucs> Is Ubuntu MID still beeing worked on? As far as I can see, 8.04 was the last release...
